# Shape Layer erstellen?



## ray2mi (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe da ein Problem, ich habe eine Shape mit Linien in Illustrator erstellt und möchte diese ins PSP kopiert haben. Aber ich will diese praktisch als eine Formebene oder Shape Layer eingefügt haben, bekomme das aber nicht hin.
Wisst ihr vieleicht wie das gehen soll?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Januar 2007)

Meinst du Photoshop oder Paint Shop Pro?

Alex


----------



## ray2mi (10. Januar 2007)

Oh ja, na ich meine Photoshop, ich benutze da immer das kürzel psp.


edited by mod

Hat hier keiner einen Plan oder wie?


----------

